# Huffing and puffing



## icy100 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello,
Just now my cat has been huffing and puffing almost like a sneeze but not really  Is this some sort of sign of anger or is she ill ?
Thank you.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Could be either, though I don't think I've ever heard a female huff in anger. In what context did the huffing and puffing occur?

Laurie


----------



## icy100 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi,
I was just petting her and she started to huff, not continuously though. Although at one point it almost sounded like a dogs growl :3.
Thanks.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Does she often get angry when you pet her, or was there anything in the environment that could have been making her angry, like a neighbor's pet in your yard outside your window?

If not, then my best guess is that she may have inhaled something that irritated her nasal passages or some other part of her respiratory system, or perhaps she has a URI of some sort.

If she were mine, I'd just keep an eye on her and see if the huffing reoccurs. If it does, then it's off to the vet for a checkup.

Laurie


----------



## icy100 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi,
I have never seen her huff or puff before. Ill keep an eye on her.
Thanks.


----------



## vabird (Sep 26, 2007)

She could be just coughing up a hairball.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

choking on spit. She's fine. I have a cat that does that.


----------

